# prova bloG unOOO



## babsi (3 Gennaio 2013)

dunque dunque prova uno uno


adkvjnsòkvjnsòav
akjbaklebv






asklcjb




adlàvknavn



avàjnaàvjn



avjkn


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brava ce l'hai fatta.
Ti do due anni di tempo per diventare una 26 enne con i controcazzi.
Poi parliamo.
Tanto dovevo.
Conte


----------



## babsi (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton;bt6952 ha detto:
			
		

> Brava ce l'hai fatta.
> Ti do due anni di tempo per diventare una 26 enne con i controcazzi.
> Poi parliamo.
> Tanto dovevo.
> Conte



Spiegati meglio conte.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Giocattolo no?


----------



## babsi (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton;bt6952 ha detto:
			
		

> Brava ce l'hai fatta.
> Ti do due anni di tempo per diventare una 26 enne con i controcazzi.
> Poi parliamo.
> Tanto dovevo.
> Conte


Ma guarda io mi vado bene così, coi miei 24 e i miei controcazzi.
Poi certo si può sempre migliorare.
Ma addirittura "poi ne parliamo"...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Gli è proibito andare con quelle più giovani dei 26. Leggi nobiliari.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

avi liammi ri fierru filatu quannu camina si etta ri latu!
Avi na vucca quantu un casciuni ci trasi e nesci stu pistuluni! 
Avi lu pettu kianu kianu ka pari kiddu run tianu!

Prova prova prova a..aaa.aa...AAAaaa 

Era lì che voleva volare l'uccellino della comaree!! si poggio sopra la spalla...... 


Prova prova prova...


----------

